# Trivia 1/23



## luckytrim (Jan 23, 2020)

trivia 1/23
DID YOU KNOW...
The only continent with no active volcanoes is  Australia.
Antarctica has at least 138 volcanoes under the ice sheet, but  further study
is needed to determine whether the volcanoes are  active.


1. Who co-opened the Channel Tunnel with Queen Elizabeth  II
in 1994 ?
  a. - President Sarkozy
  b. - President d'Estaing
  c. - President Mitterrand
  d. - President Chirac
2. For what movie was John Wayne awarded the Academy Award for  Best Actor?
3. The name for a bed on a boat or train...
4. Can you give me the names of the three children on "Father  Knows Best ??
(Bonus ; the names of the parents ??)
5. What is the name for the type of number that cannot be  written as a ratio 
of two integers?
6. On which Hawaiian island is Pearl Harbor located  ?
7. Who is the Roman counterpart of the Greek God Hermes  ?
8. Fill in the Blank ;
"The Burns and ____ Show"

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
John Tyler, upon his death, was the first POTUS to lie in  State in the
Capitol Rotunda.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - c
2. 'True Grit'
3. Berth
4. Betty, Bud & Kathy (Jim & Margaret)
5.  Irrational
6. Oahu
7. Mercury
8. Allen

CRAP !!
Tyler, who took office on April 4, 1841, following the death  of William
Henry Harrison, had been an unpopular president.
His death received no recognition in Washington because he had  sworn
allegiance to the Confederacy, and was serving as a member of  the
Confederate Congress at the time of his death. The Confederate  government
gave him an elaborate funeral. He is buried in Richmond's  Hollywood
Cemetery.


----------

